# lost key



## ozotrucha (Sep 22, 2005)

i recently lost my keys to my 2005 Altima, they told me the key cost around $150, they say it has a chip which the dealer has to programmed. Please help


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

ozotrucha said:


> i recently lost my keys to my 2005 Altima, they told me the key cost around $150, they say it has a chip which the dealer has to programmed. Please help


what exactly do you need help with ???? do you want us to just confirm what you were told ?? well anyway.. yeah the key cost around 150 if not more.. you can find one on ebay for cheaper but you still need to get it programmed... there is no way around it.. so you're going to spend money no matter what..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

^He is correct The key is rather expensive, and has to be programmed. If you want another keyfob, it would be best to look on Ebay, you can get them for around $25 or so, and you can program them yourself, but the key is another story. You should get the key from your dealer, and have them cut and program it for you. When you bought your car, there should have been a small piece of metal on the keyring, with a 4-5 digit code on it. It may be taped to a card in your owners manual also. Give the dealer that code, and they can cut it for you. Try not to lose them again, as it is a very costly mistake...


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

WATSON1 said:


> ^He is correct The key is rather expensive, and has to be programmed. If you want another keyfob, it would be best to look on Ebay, you can get them for around $25 or so, and you can program them yourself, but the key is another story. You should get the key from your dealer, and have them cut and program it for you. When you bought your car, there should have been a small piece of metal on the keyring, with a 4-5 digit code on it. It may be taped to a card in your owners manual also. Give the dealer that code, and they can cut it for you. Try not to lose them again, as it is a very costly mistake...


yeah, it sucks, but he's totally right.

With all the new technology and theft prevention stuff on these cars, you can't just get a new key made at home depot like you could back in the day.


----------

